# HVD: The Third Generation of DVD's.



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Using Star Trek lingo, if DVD is the Original Series, and Blu-Ray/HD-DVD is the Next Generation, then HVD would be Deep Space Nine! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_versatile_disc

(The name makes me think that if you were to pop one of these into the HVD player, Capt. Kirk would walk out of your TV screen and into your living room holosuite!  )


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been following this technology but it seems a way off. I first read about blue laser disc burning in the late 1990s, and I remember the first time I read about CD burning, it was 1988. It takes a while to work out the kins in this stuff.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I prefer that we leave the relatives out of it.


----------

